# What width rim would you guys suggest?



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm on the calling list for the new 29.5x10-14 Terminator that superatv has coming out in about a month. These will be going on my rzr. Would you guys suggest a 14x6 or 14x8 rim? I'd assume it would be harder to pop a bead down while riding on the 6", but i'm guessing the 8" rim would give it a flatter profile? 

Thanks in advance.

Derrick


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd go 8 if it were me. Flatter profile = more footprint = better traction/floatation.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^:agreed: ...especially under a rzr I would want as much footprint as I could get. You can get bead lock wheels if your truly worried about breaking the bead, a friend of ours has a rzr with beadlocks on it and it looks sick!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd go with the 14x6s if it were mine, to get a little extra security with the beads (expecially with it being a SXS) and also to get a little more of the tread to wrap around to the sidewall to help in the ruts. But thats jmo.


----------

